# What do you think of this setup?



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, I just dropped $1,300+ on suspension upgrades. Biggest reason is that I hate the dragbags - they make for a crappier ride, they don't stay inflated, and my tires still rub when i get on it hard. So here's what I ordered:

Koni Sport Pontiac GTO Struts & Shocks - Set of 4 

Hotchkis 2278 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO Sway Bar Set - Front & Rear

Pedders +5/16" rear drag springs

Anyone have something similiar to this setup? If so, how does it work for you? :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Are you looking into some of the Pedders bushings as well? That will help a ton. Think about replacing the radius rod bushings, directional cross member bushings and differential carrier insert.


----------

